# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  24.06.11 - Monocube + Каренина - музей арт-клуба "Выход"

## Mephisto

24 июня в одесском Музее арт-клуба Выход (Бунина, 24) состоится
презентация  совместного проекта группы Каренина и Monocube. Этот
эксперимент покажет нам  насколько проникновенным может быть сочетание
трип-рока, дарк-эмбиента и  харизматичного вокала Анны Столяновой.
Данный концерт будет, в своем роде,  уникальным. Можете быть уверены,
что ни один поклонник Карениной или Monocube  не могли ожидать
появления такого проекта, все композиции которые будут  исполнены на
концерте новые либо имеют уникальные аранжировки, никогда ранее  не
исполнявшиеся на публике. Без сомнения - это самый интересный  дебют
этого лета. Вход. 30грн. Начало в 20:00

гр. Каренина http://kareninamusic.com
Monocube http://www.myspace.com/monocubeofficial

Организатор: http://kuwshinka.com

----------

